# RIP Jackson Japan...



## Church2224 (Jan 26, 2012)

After many years of producing high quality import guitars, Jackson and Charvel Japan will be shutting down. 

Are the japanese Jackson guitars discontinued in Europe?

Unfortunate as many of us expected some very nice Japanese models to come out such as a Broderick Signature and a few others. I wonder what this means for Jackson and Charvel as a whole. No wonder we have not been seeing many Japanese models coming out in the past year. The Elite models must be the last ones in production. 

Looks like ESP, Ibanez and Caparison if any one wants a high quality Japanese guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 26, 2012)

Fuck, I wanted to get one of those MIJ Charvel Pro Mod So-Cal Strats at some point.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn.....
This explains all the sudden MIJ Charvel/Jakson sales in music stores in Japan.
Too bad I don`t have gas for most of their stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't they just launch the MIJ Elite series? 

I guess if anyone wants a Pro Mod, now is the time.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 26, 2012)

The end of the world is near ! Ohhh wait I never bought a Jackson.


That said if their contractor went out of business they can also find a new one.



> I guess if anyone wants a Pro Mod, now is the time.



Yeah, that wasn't really in mu plans but...fuck I've spent way too much already this year. Yeah I know we're in January...


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn... I've always wanted a SoCal as my main six, so I guess now might be the time to start shopping.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 26, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Yeah, that wasn't really in mu plans but...fuck I've spent way too much already this year. Yeah I know we're in January...


I'm in the very same position. Bugging me very much right now.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't got an answer on this as of yet, so this may be premature. The ProMods were selling really well, so I'd bet they reappear, even if they're made by another Japanese builder instead of Chushin.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really hope this isn't the end of japanese guitars in general from them.. that would be ridiculous, right?









...right?


----------



## engage757 (Jan 26, 2012)

well, that sucks. means we have even more lower quality Jacksons coming from Asia.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 26, 2012)

engage757 said:


> well, that sucks. means we have even more lower quality Jacksons coming from Asia.



Well we still got the USA models that are good. From what Steve @ CMC Guitars told me they are back ordered like crazy on the USA models, so those are not going away anytime soon.

Although with their prices increases I can see that changing. Many more friendly prices on brands like Carvin, ESP, Suhr Pro, EBMM, and even some Caparisons are cheaper now. A Caparison TAT is now cheaper than an SL2H- MAH.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 26, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> I haven't got an answer on this as of yet, so this may be premature. The ProMods were selling really well, so I'd bet they reappear, even if they're made by another Japanese builder instead of Chushin.



I have to agree. Seeing as how much people liked those and also romours of more Japanese models coming from Jackson including 7 and 8 strings, I think they might have something in the work for the next few years. 

Also I predict that with the soaring costs of the USA Selects that soon enough they might want to find some one else to make a high quality production line of guitars in Japan in order to compete. Either that or Jackson decides to stream line USA production and also start using CNC technology on their axes besides bolt on neck heels and the Brodericks. 

I can see them contracting Fujigen to do it, especially since Ibanez is moving more models into the Premium line. Although they do have hteir own brand now, FGN guitars. 

It would be funny to see the ESP factory over there be contracted to make them, knowing how the JCF and many Jackson fans despise ESP in general


----------



## Thep (Jan 26, 2012)

Some of the best guitars I've ever played are without a doubt mid 90's Jackson Professional Series. A shop in town has a Professional Soloist and a USA Soloist and I was disgusted how much better the Professional was side by side. I've played several Stealths and Soloists and all were fabulous. 

I've never played a recent MIJ Jackson that was quite as magical, so I'm not too incredibly bumbed. I still feel that Fujigen had slightly better quality.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 26, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Also I predict that with the soaring costs of the USA Selects that soon enough they might want to find some one else to make a high quality production line of guitars in Japan in order to compete. Either that or Jackson decides to stream line USA production and also start using CNC technology on their axes besides bolt on neck heels and the Brodericks.



This is really only a problem for people buying brand new guitars. Call me cheap, thrifty or whatever you want, but any day of the week, I'll take a second hand USA Soloist for $1000 over a MIJ Jackson at any price. Yeah, I might not get find the color I want used(Cabo Blue), but I'm still getting the same guitar.

That being said, my MIJ RR5FR is as good as my USA SL1. Only really difference is the lack of binding on the MIJ Models.


----------



## Invader (Jan 26, 2012)

This is really sad thing to hear. All of the MIJ Jacksons/Charvels I've owned have been awesome guitars. Not just for the money, but all-around great intruments. I feel strangely heart broken right now.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope they can find something to bridge the gap as there's a heck of a price jump between the X series and the US Select models.

I also await the inevitable flurry of sales on ebay with "rare, limited Japanese Jackson Pro" titles and stupidly inflated prices.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2012)

Thep said:


> I've never played a recent MIJ Jackson that was quite as magical, so I'm not too incredibly bumbed. I still feel that Fujigen had slightly better quality.



Chushin Gakki made the Pro line you're discussing as well - they've always been Charvel/Jackson's Japanese builder. The SLAT3-7 I have is the equal in construction to the 91-94 Pro Soloists I've played/owned, although ebony would have been nice.


----------



## Invader (Jan 26, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Chushin Gakki made the Pro line you're discussing as well - they've always been Charvel/Jackson's Japanese builder.



No wonder my SL-J1 is exactly like my ex-RR Pro. The ivoroid binding especially gives it that early 90's vibe.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Now I know why I haven't gotten rid of mine yet. They were both MIJ models.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have to say the best guitar I have ever owned a MIJ DK2 I owned a few years ago. I really regret trading it for my RG7420, Not dissing Ibanez at all but that DK2 Held low tuning SO well... I have no idea how it did though as I could tune it to drop G with pretty low gauge strings and get it to intonate, everything else and it played/sounded GREAT!

Long story short: This is a shame, so many great guitars came from Jackson Japan.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2012)

wooooow that is bad news 

my SLSMG is about five years old now I think and it was an absolutely incredible guitar for the money. It was so good I've never had any urge to get a USA made Jackson... the SLS3 I had from a couple years back wasn't quite as hot, but all of the COWs I had were sweet, sweet playing guitars.

I might have to jump on something to try and get one of these last MIJ charvels/jacksons because the guys making them were really damn good at what they did.


----------



## Vinchester (Jan 26, 2012)

I love my Pro-series RR3. The newer JS series are meh to me :/

This may positively affect MIJ Jackson resell value?


----------



## Invader (Jan 26, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> This may positively affect MIJ Jackson resell value?



Highly unlikely considering the amount of japanese Jacksons sold over the years.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would cry if this is seriously the end of MIJ Jacksons and Charvels.


----------



## MTech (Jan 26, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Looks like ESP, Ibanez and Caparison if any one wants a high quality Japanese guitar.



You mean ESP.. I posted in another thread but it all is on topic here. I was told by somebody who definitely knows (as they've been to the factories) that the way the economy is now over there it's the same price to build in the USA as it is in Japan. The only big shop in japan still running is the one who makes ESP... Caparison does have a small production shop.

everybody else is making their guitars in indonesia/korea and telling you whatever you want to hear.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 26, 2012)

I love my COW7



MTech said:


> You mean ESP.. I posted in another thread but it all is on topic here. I was told by somebody who definitely knows (as they've been to the factories) that the way the economy is now over there it's the same price to build in the USA as it is in Japan. The only big shop in japan still running is the one who makes ESP... Caparison does have a small production shop.
> 
> everybody else is making their guitars in indonesia/korea and telling you whatever you want to hear.



Sooo, the current Ibanez Prestige models are not made in Japan? Or am I not understanding what you're trying to say?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2012)

There's still a few Japanese-produced Ibbys - at least there were last time I checked - but they're hella expensive.

By the time you import a Japanese ESP, they're MORE expensive than the USA Jackson they're ripping off!


----------



## MTech (Jan 26, 2012)

wannabguitarist said:


> I love my COW7
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, the current Ibanez Prestige models are not made in Japan? Or am I not understanding what you're trying to say?



That's pretty much what I was told cause I even specifically asked about the Ibanez factories as seen on youtube videos and was told they're shut down...that some of the guys are who started sugi... and when I asked about the models you guys claim are built there pretty much got laughed at and was told " sure,maybe the NAMM pieces."


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 26, 2012)

MTech said:


> That's pretty much what I was told cause I even specifically asked about the Ibanez factories as seen on youtube videos and was told they're shut down...that some of the guys are who started sugi... and when I asked about the models you guys claim are built there pretty much got laughed at and was told " sure,maybe the NAMM pieces."



So where are Ibanez prestiges built then?


----------



## MTech (Jan 26, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> By the time you import a Japanese ESP, they're MORE expensive than the USA Jackson they're ripping off!



Truth, I love their guitars though but even the guys at NAMM were laughing sayin, "nice new models why don't you just photo copy our catalog" lol
Still though if Japan/USA are same price to produce it's obviously going to be cheaper for companies to just import from Mexican factories.

Really though I think people should put where their product is actually made at on the product. I talked to a few people & we all agreed it doesn't matter if it's made in Japan or Peru just be honest about it & let the quality speak for itself.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 26, 2012)

MTech said:


> That's pretty much what I was told cause I even specifically asked about the Ibanez factories as seen on youtube videos and was told they're shut down...that some of the guys are who started sugi... and when I asked about the models you guys claim are built there pretty much got laughed at and was told " sure,maybe the NAMM pieces."



Most Prestige models are made in Fuijgen which is still open.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 27, 2012)

Sad news indeed. Us BC Rich fans suffered the same fate, albeit much earlier. There are no more MIJ Riches in production. 

Sigh. Makes me feel even sadder for letting my JE (Japan Edition) bolt-on Ironbird go.


----------



## Force (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there any official word from Jackson? 

They may have another option if this is indeed the end of Chushin.

Let's not all jump off a cliff just yet.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 29, 2012)

This makes me a sad panda.  I hope they find a new builder or Chushin reopens its doors. I like the Charvel Pro-Mods too much to see them end.


----------



## xxx128 (May 14, 2013)

In a recent interview Dave Ellefson talks about relaunching the Jackson guitar brand in Japan. I wonder if that means new MIJ jackson guitars? Does anyone have any infos on this?


----------



## Matt_D_ (May 14, 2013)

what about the MIJ fenders?


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 14, 2013)

The only jacksons i care for are late 80's, early 90's models. Oh well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2013)

Guys, this happened over a year ago. This was necrobumped. 

Although I am curious if what Dave Ellefson said is true.


----------



## Don Vito (May 14, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> The only jacksons i care for are late 80's, early 90's models. Oh well


The late 90's/2000's Jackson's are better, as they never absorbed the scent of cigarette smoke and hairspray.


----------



## elrrek (May 15, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> The late 90's/2000's Jackson's are better, as they never absorbed the scent of cigarette smoke and hairspray.



At first I was like  and then I lol'd on the assumption that I'd just been set up before the punch-line hit.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 15, 2013)

luckily we still have the USA models and the Pro Series Made in Mexico seems to be really good as well for running just under 1k


----------



## sly (May 16, 2013)

xxx128 said:


> In a recent interview Dave Ellefson talks about relaunching the Jackson guitar brand in Japan. I wonder if that means new MIJ jackson guitars? Does anyone have any infos on this?


 
Maybe he talked more about "marketing" Jackson in Japan? Did he went not so long ago or will go very soon to Japan with Chris B.?


----------



## fateofthorns666 (May 16, 2013)

The Japanese models are amazing. It's a damn shame they're getting rid of Jackson Japan. Does anyone remember the Jackson stars models??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 16, 2013)

fateofthorns666 said:


> It's a damn shame they're getting rid of Jackson Japan.



As said before, they've been gone for almost a year now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 16, 2013)

sly said:


> Maybe he talked more about "marketing" Jackson in Japan? Did he went not so long ago or will go very soon to Japan with Chris B.?


 
You hit the nail on the head. 

Jackson has really been lacking in presence in Japan, and considering how well ESP has done by basically copying a lot of Jackson stuff, I think they stand a shot of gaining some much needed market. 

I think it's funny as ESP has been hitting the US market pretty hard for quite some time now. It's about time Jackson went and did the same to Japan.


----------



## feki (Dec 20, 2014)

My Soloist SL3 / Japan - perfect guitar
Complete produce Japan: Jackson Charvel &lsaquo; Guitar Gallery
end of the activity is sad info: COBRAN Trademark - Serial Number 79078394 :: Justia Trademarks


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 22, 2014)

The Jackson Falcon, designed by Itaru Kanno (Caparison). I'd love to own one of these one day. This model eventually became the Horus when Caparison was founded. 
RIP Jackson Japan.

Edit: Apparently this is old news.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 23, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's funny as ESP has been hitting the US market pretty hard for quite some time now. It's about time Jackson went and did the same to Japan.



Not going to happen. Japanese are the most mental people in the world when wanting [Made In Mycountry] stuff. 
Japanese brands usually as a rule design products and then downgrade them for export so the japanese get the best. Little stuff, cosmetic mostly. Brand can even be different, you couldn't find anything Panasonic in Japan where I lived there... because it was sold as another brand, with a few "extras" for each model. (Mind you, that was at the time of cassette walkmans)
ESP/Ibanez not selling this or that model out of the country is actually a pretty basic JApanese business model that can apply to nearly all the consumer goods I can think of. (All electronics, watches, etc)


----------



## Zado (Dec 23, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Not going to happen. Japanese are the most mental people in the world when wanting [Made In Mycountry] stuff.
> Japanese brands usually as a rule dedign products and then downgrade them for export so the japanese get the best. Little stuff, cosmetic mostly. Brand can even be different, you couldn't find anything Panasonic in Japan where I lived there... because it was sold as another brand, with a few "extras" for each model. (Mind you, that was at the time of cassette walkmans)
> ESP/Ibanez not selling this or that model out of the country is actually a prettyu basic JApanese business model that can apply to nearly all the consumer goods I can think of. (All electronics, watches, etc)



This is definitely lowering my MIJ guitar gas  I mean,it's a totally legit behaviour,I just don't like it.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 23, 2014)

If you want an exemple, the exact same stereo system with a graphic EQ had red LEDs on the tips of the EQ and the international version didn't. Panasonic stuff was branded National when I was there, although I think there has been merges recently. Panasonic was in effect the export brand of National.


----------



## Zado (Dec 23, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> If you want an exemple, the exact same stereo system with a graphic EQ had red LEDs on the tips of the EQ and the international version didn't. Panasonic stuff was branded National when I was there, although I think there has been merges recently. Panasonic was in effect the export brand of National.



Meh,that's disappointing. I can understand being jealous of what's made in your own country,but this is a lil too much


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 24, 2014)

Makes me kind of glad that my two Jacksons are Japanese. Gives em a little more value.

RIP indeed. Now we'll never see the STARS again.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Dec 26, 2014)

That sucks but I have my SLSMG, I'm happy. I don't need another one. At the point I get another Jackson, it would be a US anyways.


----------

